# Pine Mountain Safari Park pics...



## Browtine (Jul 12, 2009)

Spent the day at the Safari Park in Pine Mountain, Georgia today with the kids and some family. Had a great time! Of course I took the camera, but shooting conditions were horrible. We rented a couple vans instead of taking the bus tour of the drive-thru wildlife park and with strong, mid day sunlight outside, and shade inside... ugh! Also, any shots of the wildlife were from a single perspective... the window height of an ancient Dodge Prospector van window... and with 40 other animals trying to climb into the window for food! I can't tell you how many times I got LICKED!!!  And the Prospector was a cream puff, I tell ya!  Since it was only flippin' 95 degrees we had to let it "warm up" before it would idle!!!  And once when we were trying to get it to climb a fairly steep hill, with the transmission slippin' and all, the gas sticks down and we almost rear ended van #29, which you see in some of the pics!  That was the other half of our group... 

Anyway, I thought I'd share a few of the more decent shots. Wasn't 100% happy with anything I got today, but they make for some GREAT memories!!!  And I couldn't resist that last jab at the "Prospector"!


----------



## Bruz (Jul 12, 2009)

Yep......Been there done that cept we stayed with our mini-van for the trip cause the vans were either rented or non-functional

I left there with a "It's a memory for the kids" opinion of the establishment as they enjoyed it.

Robert


----------



## Browtine (Jul 12, 2009)

And here's one quickie B&W conversion I done of my baby sister holding my boy during the ride through the park. He was AMAZED at all the animals! He loved it!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 12, 2009)

Bruz said:


> Yep......Been there done that cept we stayed with our mini-van for the trip cause the vans were either rented or non-functional
> 
> I left there with a "It's a memory for the kids" opinion of the establishment as they enjoyed it.
> 
> Robert



Yep. This is the second year we've been and I agree. It's not a spectacular place for adults to go, but kids LOVE it, and we had about a half dozen kids, so it made for a good time watching them enjoy it. I wouldn't go by myself, or with other adults just to go, but it's worth it once a year to see the look on my kids' faces when the animals come up to the van.


----------



## BradMyers (Jul 12, 2009)

I love to see the wonderment through a lil ones eye's. Nice B&W, thanks for the trip down memory lane, it's been a while for me. Looks like I'll have to relive it with my grandson.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 12, 2009)

yep, kids make that place !!!  i cracked up about the van .  makes you want to run out there and get one don't it  ?   great shots  !!!


----------



## leo (Jul 12, 2009)

neat shots, thanks for posting your trip for us


----------



## Hoss (Jul 12, 2009)

Awesome ride there Browtine.

Been a long time since we've been there, but it sure sounds like it's the same, great place for kids.  Nice shots of a fun day with the family.

Hoss


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 12, 2009)

That's hilarious, No matter what you paid to rent that van, it was TOO much.

No really, I know it was a delight to see the kids enjoying the animals.
Thanks for sharing the pics and story!!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 12, 2009)

That van is hilarious. I'm glad y'all had a good time Chris. You got some neat shots there.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 12, 2009)

I didn't mind going along with you at all!  
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Browtine (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, we had a TON of laughs over "The Prospector"!  Between it's great looks and condition, it's state of tune, and the great smelling billowing bluish white oil smoke that poured under load, it was a nice ride indeed! Seriously though, you can let something like that ruin your time... or you can laugh about it and make it a funny memory of your trip. I'm sure "The Prospector" will be the butt of many jokes in the trips to come... as long as we don't get it again! 

And thanks for the kind words regarding my pics. And speaking of seeing it through the kids' eyes... Here's a funny shot of my baby girl and her reaction to the first animal to stick it's nose into the window near her. Check out the facial expression and wrinkled brow. She wasn't too sure about this animal at all!!! 

The first pic shows where she started out sitting. The second shows where she scooted to in a HURRY when the nose came through the bars in her face! Priceless!


----------



## jeepinitreal (Jul 12, 2009)

you know it's just terrible thats 2 mins from my house and iv only been there to work on broken HVAC equipment . i think i may load up the boy and the wife and check it out . hope we dont get thet van though LOL


----------



## Browtine (Jul 12, 2009)

jeepinitreal said:


> you know it's just terrible thats 2 mins from my house and iv only been there to work on broken HVAC equipment . i think i may load up the boy and the wife and check it out . hope we dont get thet van though LOL



Yeah, it's van #2... so if they give you key #2... RUN!!!


----------



## JasonF (Jul 12, 2009)

Man, I thought that van was a worn out Zebra for a split second...had to take another look.
You got some nice shots and a beautiful family!
I'm gonna have to mark this place down as Kylie would love to visit one day!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 12, 2009)

JasonF said:


> Man, I thought that van was a worn out Zebra for a split second...had to take another look.
> You got some nice shots and a beautiful family!
> I'm gonna have to mark this place down as Kylie would love to visit one day!



Yeah, you yourself probably won't be overly impressed with it... but if you're like me these days, it's all about the kids anyway with stuff like this. My good time is seein' my kids have a good time!!!


----------



## DSGB (Jul 13, 2009)

I've been there a few times, as well. There's even a few pics I've shared on here somewhere.

Did you do the walk-through section? I didn't even know it was there until the third time I went.

Here's some of the threads from my last visit.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=165035&highlight=pine+mountain
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=166773&highlight=pine+mountain
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=166776&highlight=pine+mountain


----------



## Browtine (Jul 13, 2009)

DSGB said:


> I've been there a few times, as well. There's even a few pics I've shared on here somewhere.
> 
> Did you do the walk-through section? I didn't even know it was there until the third time I went.



Yeah, we hit the walk through section too. It was after the ride through though, and everyone was so hot that we didn't really spend a lot of time in it. Everyone was ready for a cold drink and some A/C! A lot of the animals were also in their "dens" by then, too, due to the sun and heat.


----------

